# Bass Bedding?



## First_Shot! (Feb 3, 2009)

anyone seen any of them big ole fish beddin?


----------



## Brahma Bull (Feb 23, 2009)

I saw a few on bed this afternoon in a pond. Going to a lake tomorrow to check it out.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've seen a couple beds in the ponds on Perdido Bay Golf Course.

Jim


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm new to the area and have not fished any of the golf courses or small ponds. But I have never fished brackish water any way. Is the spawning the same for brackish water as it is for fresh water? What I'm looking for is does the brackish water bother bass or not? Will they look for the freshest of the brackish water or does it matter? 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

took my dog upto stone lake today to run around in the woods a bit. saw several boats with makeshift towers cruising the banks if that tells you anything


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

As of this past weekend, there were a few vacant beds. Looks like their getting ready, Dad saw several "sand spots" but didn't see any on bed yet.


----------



## First_Shot! (Feb 3, 2009)

i appericiate it, im goin to shalimar to fish the course there. i saw atleast four bass that were from 8-11 pounds. cant wait to throw the famoud black zoom lizard at em'!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Went for an hour this afternoon -- neighborhood ponds.

No beds visible but there were some smaller males around the skirt edges of the bedding areas.

Went 2-for-5 but I was on the phone for four of them.

Watermelon Zoom lizard gets them everytime. Next full moon (March 10) should put the big feamles up there on the beds.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you guys describe what you guys mean by seeing these beds. What do you guys actually look for?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

bass beds are a fanned out spot, usually near the bank that females lays her eggs in. usually under 5 ft deep and the water is usually close to 68 -70 degrees. males make the beds and hang around till a big ol female come looking. if you walk around a pond or lake and look against the bank the next few weeks, you will find them. wear some polarized glasses. the female when ready will sit right on top of the bed for a limited amount of time and she will not go far if she is disturbed. you may cast and cast but sooner or later she will eat. i like the 7.5 inch watermelon seed lizard with no weight. there is more but you can find it out. its sometimes like fish in a barrel for big bass. oh, take a picture and release. catch the males that are there and eat them.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok thanks. I am a little confused still haha but I'll try to good it.. Yeah I been releasing all my bass lately. I just caught one today on a frog... It's in the reports


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a couple pictures... 



















You'll know one when you see one...

Good Luck,

Jim


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I love it when they're just out of sight and all you see is the line move left or right as the big sow removes it from the spot.

Set the hook and it's on.

Go back 15 minutes later, and you can catch the same bass on the same lure.


----------



## First_Shot! (Feb 3, 2009)

nice to see they're bedding. ill take a couple pics if i see some females on beds. they are abundent in the golf course ponds


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

They usually won't bother a worm (sometimes mouthing it to move it) but will a lizard as they know a lizard/salamander eats the eggs. I use June Bug and Watermelon colors.

<TABLE class=bbstable cellSpacing=1 width="95%" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=messageheader noWrap width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap>

<SPAN class=smalltext>*Posted* *2/10/2007* 10:09 PM (#269270 - in reply to #267282) 
<A name=M269270></A>*Subject:* RE: How to locate largemouth spawning beds

<SPAN class=smalltext><TABLE class=bbstable cellSpacing=1 width="95%" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=messageheader noWrap width="100%"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=messagemiddle vAlign=top height=150><SPAN class=smalltext></TD><TD class=messagemiddle vAlign=top>When bedding around here a Bass hates salamanders as they eat the eggs. They will eat the salamander, but will just move a worm away. Last year we caught them just right and hooked and released 57. Not counting the hook-ups that got off. All in a 2 hour period and the boat never left the spot. 

Link to a good article 

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.CFPage?&mode=article&objectID=28655&catID=&subcatID=0

<SPAN class=smalltext>Edited by Tuna Man 2/10/2007 10:22 PM</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=smalltext noWrap align=right></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=messagemiddle vAlign=top height=150><SPAN class=smalltext></TD><TD class=messagemiddle vAlign=top></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

You guys gotta tell me where all these ponds are. Can you fish on a golf course--legally without going to jail? Also, what about spawning in brackish water, such as Blackwater?

NJD:banghead


----------



## First_Shot! (Feb 3, 2009)

well my buddy has a pond in his backyard so i dont get yelled at

and i dont brackish fish


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics. Now I know what to look for.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

They can be as shallow is 8-10 inches of water I know for sure. I caught a spotted bass a couple years ago on a bed that was 3.5 pounds and that water was SHALLOW and I caught it with a big fat nightcrawler and wiggler on the same hook because that is how I roll. I'm not a great fisherman or anything, I just get lucky once every few months or so


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Is a spotted bass different from a largemouth? I googled it and I can't tell a difference between the 2


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Ya spotted bass don't get near as big as their largemouth cousins but they look very similiar. Check out http://floridafisheries.com/Fishes/bass.htmlfor a pretty decent explanation of the black bass species in florida. The spotted bass I had caught was21 inches long 3 pounds 5 ounces and it was at kepner pond on the Eglin AFB reservation. You have to get a permit to fish on the reservation and that pond has sense closed anyway... BUT THE POINT IS we have both of them around here and a lot of people don't know the difference. The larger the spotted bass the more spots you can actually see on the top half of its body. I'll try to dig up some photos later and post em on here


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Alright thanks..


----------



## First_Shot! (Feb 3, 2009)

well i went to wally world and got worm hooks, june bug and watermelon seed lizards,watermelon seed worms,a couple chartruesse booyah spinner baits, and some yum crawdads. im ready for these babies!


----------

